# Switching to Flo Gas from Bord Gais.



## Grizzly (12 Jan 2018)

I haven't made the switch. I was looking at Bonkers the other day and I saw that I could save minimum €180 per annum by switching from Bord Gais to Flo Gas.

I thought that I might give Bord Gais a call out of 40 years loyalty. They offered me €80 to stay.

When I pointed out that I have been overpaying for years (my fault) and that enough was enough and that I would like them to at least match the Flo Gas price their answer was "sorry" there is nothing we can do except offer you €80.

Pretty poor. I will go ahead and make the switch next week but I am curious to find out how Flo Gas are to deal with?

Thanks

Griz.


----------



## vandriver (12 Jan 2018)

You just pay the bill to someone else.Apart from that,nothing changes.
Have you also looked at your electricity costs?


----------



## RedOnion (12 Jan 2018)

I was with Flogas a few years ago. Great introduction rates for your first year, but watch out for what their rates revert to when discount is removed at the end of 12 months.

Biggest discount is if you switch both electricity and gas to same provider.

I'm with Electric Ireland for both, what I like about it is I have the discount indefinitely, rather than having to phone up or switch provider every year.


----------



## Kerrygrrrl (12 Jan 2018)

I'm with Flogas for the third year in a row on a 22% retention discount. They contacted me in the last month of the contract each time. Always was best deal on offer when I used comparison sites. My electricity is with energia this year. No issues to deal with them but no online facility.


----------



## Lucian N (12 Jan 2018)

I’m with Flo Gas also..into 2nd year now
No hassle at all.. bill every 2 mths..DD payment 
According to Bonkers I could save less than €10 by switching now... bigger save by switching energy,so I’ve done only that


----------



## RedOnion (12 Jan 2018)

Kerrygrrrl said:


> I'm with Flogas for the third year in a row on a 22% retention discount


It's good to see they've brought this in since I was with them.


----------



## Grizzly (12 Jan 2018)

Thanks. A few years back I switched to Energia from Electric Ireland and I have noticed that my bills are lower. However you have to remember to contact them when your contract expires in order to continue with a lower rate.

I kept putting off switching my gas but made contact over the past few days. I have to say that the Dublin Gas staff didn't seem really interested if I switched or not. 
O.K. Flo Gas seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Lillymarlane (12 Jan 2018)

Had a special introductory offer from calor gas for 2 years. I was told the first 12 months was a set price and then I was given a price band that would apply when the first 12 months were up. I got a generic price increase letter in the post so  I rang to confirm the price was as agreed in the beginning. I was told it wasn't. I argued the agreed price, contacted their guy who sent me the price band and asked him to sort it. He came back saying he had asked that I'd be charged a different price again...cheaper than the generic letter but dearer than our contract. I again disagreed but had to order a fill. Yes, i was overcharged on the delivery docket. Its about 60€ over our contract but it also means our contract price will not be applied to our next fill... bottom line I'm delighted with the lpg gas heating and water but having to start into an argument at beginning of our 2nd year leaves a bad taste in the mouth. Calors price seems very high NOW!  Discounted @ 54c last year...82c this year!  Does anyone know does this negate our contract when they up the price agreement? Thank you.


----------



## MrEarl (13 Jan 2018)

Kerrygrrrl said:


> I'm with Flogas for the third year in a row on a 22% retention discount. They contacted me in the last month of the contract each time. Always was best deal on offer when I used comparison sites..



I would like to echo those comments, Flogas have proven the cheapest for the last 3 years for me also and again, the annual 22% retention discount has been there for me (albeit, I did have to commit to a new 12 month contract each time, but that's not an issue).

Based on my own experiences, I am more than happy to recommend them.


----------



## Grizzly (15 Jan 2018)

Bord Gais have increased their offer from €80 to €100 for me to stay. This will be credited to my account. They will still charge a higher rate per k of gas though compared to Flo Gas.
My last bill with Bord Gais is an estimated bill. When I make the switch to Flo Gas and if I have overpaid Bord Gais how is this balanced out?


----------



## michaelm (15 Jan 2018)

Grizzly said:


> I am curious to find out how Flo Gas are to deal with?


Good, in my experience.  I forget to contact them when my 12 months was up (went over by two months and only realised when the bill landed) but when I did I got onto the 22% retention and had that backdated.  They just sent me a new cheaper bill, easy.


----------



## suzie (15 Jan 2018)

With them for years, though like to see them get online accounts


----------



## michaelm (16 Jan 2018)

Until they introduced (or I became aware of) the retention discounts I was alternating FloGas with others depending on the deal.  I like the simplicity of a paper bill and just paying what's due (a paper utility bill is handy as proof of address too).


----------



## Grizzly (17 Jan 2018)

Thanks. Do FloGas still use the paper billing? I still like the old fashioned way.

sahd. That's interesting about Electric Ireland. Worth a look.  I haven't switched yet.


----------



## Delboy (17 Jan 2018)

Yes, Flogas still issue paper bills every 2 months.


----------



## DeclanDublin (17 Jan 2018)

I've been with flogasa few times over the yrs and never a problem, tho they are in the dark ages when it comes to technology, still on papers bills etc.  I will switch away tho this yr as I got a better deal on bonkers.ie. For thos thinking of switching, make sure you switch after ur existing contract expires.


----------



## MrEarl (18 Jan 2018)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks. Do FloGas still use the paper billing? I still like the old fashioned way......



Yes and for those of us who like things done the "old fashioned way" they also have actual (local) staff who answer the telephone when you phone up to inquire about something 

So, in summary, you get:

- to deal with a company offering very competitive prices
- to deal with a business that (I think) is headquartered in Drogheda, Ireland and owned by an Irish organisation.
- to deal with a business that has humans willing to help you when you phone up, rather than an automated service that keeps asking you to select a number until ultimately you get pinned down with some category of option that's not relevant !

... While I've no conflict of interest here, I am now wondering if I should ask Flogas to pay me for all this good work I'm doing for them


----------



## jim (22 Jan 2018)

MrEarl said:


> Yes and for those of us who like things done the "old fashioned way" they also have actual (local) staff who answer the telephone when you phone up to inquire about something
> 
> So, in summary, you get:
> 
> ...




but as sahd said above, flogas are not the cheapest - electric ireland are when you factor in their cashback offer. elec ireland are fine to deal with by phone and have paperless billing if thats your thing.


----------



## MrEarl (22 Jan 2018)

MrEarl said:


> I would like to echo those comments, Flogas have proven the cheapest for the last 3 years for me also and again, the annual 22% retention discount has been there for me (albeit, I did have to commit to a new 12 month contract each time, but that's not an issue). .....





jim said:


> but as sahd said above, flogas are not the cheapest - electric ireland are when you factor in their cashback offer. .....



Flogas were the cheapest for me, for gas.

Electric Ireland are currently the best for me, when you factor in the €175 cash up front, for electricity.


----------



## shweeney (22 Jan 2018)

MrEarl said:


> Flogas were the cheapest for me, for gas.
> 
> Electric Ireland are currently the best for me, when you factor in the €175 cash up front, for electricity.



that's exactly what we did last month (were with Energia for both).

EI are a good bit more expensive per unit for the leccy, but the €175 more than cancels that out - if you were a heavy user of the juice that might not be the case.


----------



## Tintagel (22 Jan 2018)

shweeney said:


> if you were a heavy user of the juice that might not be the case.



I use c13000 Kwh each year. Is that considered heavy usage?


----------



## shweeney (22 Jan 2018)

Tintagel said:


> I use c13000 Kwh each year. Is that considered heavy usage?



It's half what I use, but it's meaningless as we don't know how big your house is and how many people are living in it.

the only way to figure it out is to put the figures into a calculator:

Flogas are charging me 3.7c per unit (ex VAT), there's also carbon tax of 0.37c and standing charge of €80
so for 13000 units your annual cost would be about €690 inc VAT.

For Electric Ireland do the same calculation on their rates and subtract whatever cashback they're giving you.


----------



## allencat3 (24 Jan 2018)

Am Flogas customer since 2007 after changing c/h system from oil to gas - handy for instant supply and no more waiting at home for oil delivery. Still receiving paper bills - no bother for me as this came useful for verifying our home address whenever requested. Also it provides an excellent annual reminder to lookup switching websites.


----------

